# 3d movies



## ray81apl (Apr 13, 2013)

What are the best for viewing, RAY


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

ray81apl said:


> What are the best for viewing, RAY


Welcome to HTS! :wave:

I have not personally seen any at home yet, but I have heard that Avatar and Titanic are both really good.


----------



## ray81apl (Apr 13, 2013)

I saw Avatar and it was great. Thanks for the others.


----------



## ewardjr69 (Feb 25, 2013)

I am watching it in 3D! Audio and video are outstanding!


----------



## ray81apl (Apr 13, 2013)

Blew me away when I first saw it. The only problem is it set the bar so high most of the others are a litte bit of a let down. Now I want to go see it again in IMAX 3D.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Here's a list for you:

1. Avatar
2. Tron Legacy
3. Hugo
4. Monster House (underrated 3d title)
5. Rio
6. Brave
7. Up
8. Life of Pi
9. Titanic
10. Monsters Inc.


----------



## ray81apl (Apr 13, 2013)

Thanks so much. The Life of PI was already on my want list.


----------



## ray81apl (Apr 13, 2013)

Two more to my list, thanks.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Hey Ray what's been your favorite so far? Not a huge fan of 3-d but new tv has it and may give one a try sometime may have to wait for a newer release I hate buying movies I already have.


----------



## txredxj (Nov 13, 2012)

Brave was good. Hugo was the first movie i watched and i couldnt get it to look right.


----------



## ray81apl (Apr 13, 2013)

AVATAR by far. I have my tv tuned for maxium 'pop' but it seems you have to watch 10 fair before you really get one that really shows what 3D is about. The best at showing 3D accept for the store demo that had me duck when a broken baseball bat flew by my head is a free 40 minute documentry on my LG about insects. I guess I expect too much. Films made by PIXTAR do a good job. If you have a large tv remember you need to be at least 3X the screen size away from the tv and center for best viewing. My sweet tv size is 42 inches. I'm disabled and at first I had tv too close and had poor results, sent tv back and sized down to get much better view. If I could I would live in an IMAX-3D theater.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

ray81apl said:


> AVATAR by far. I have my tv tuned for maxium 'pop' but it seems you have to watch 10 fair before you really get one that really shows what 3D is about. The best at showing 3D accept for the store demo that had me duck when a broken baseball bat flew by my head is a free 40 minute documentry on my LG about insects. I guess I expect too much. Films made by PIXTAR do a good job. If you have a large tv remember you need to be at least 3X the screen size away from the tv and center for best viewing. My sweet tv size is 42 inches. I'm disabled and at first I had tv too close and had poor results, sent tv back and sized down to get much better view. If I could I would live in an IMAX-3D theater.


Thanks for the info we saw Avatar 3d in the theater I wasn't to impressed but maybe I'll try it I just hate to buy a movie I already have maybe ill wait to try one of the next blockbuster titles I'm not a renter either to lazy to return them.


----------



## ewardjr69 (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm getting ready to see Man of Steel in IMAX 3D! This has potential to be a great movie for home theater


----------



## ray81apl (Apr 13, 2013)

thats one thing I guess I'll never have. My own personal home IMAX setup, lol. I do hope to see MAN of STEEL at the local IMAX it should be great.


----------

